
Elon Musk's Sleight of Hand - nyolfen
https://medium.com/@gavinsblog/elon-musk-s-sleight-of-hand-ea2b078ed8e6
======
ColinWright
So many submissions, so little discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10330939](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10330939)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10328372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10328372)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10326746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10326746)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10324044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10324044)
(5 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10322666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10322666)

~~~
lingben
this is usually the case for low quality submissions

